# Buying Apartment in New York City, LA and San Francisco



## Vincent Tan (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi there, Could someone please kindly advice what is the requirements for purchasing Apartment for 3 bed rooms in New York City, LA and San Francisco. 

Thanks


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. At the risk of sounding sarcastic, the requirement is money. The US has no restrictions on who purchases property. However, if you need a mortgage, you have to convince the lender that you can afford the payments. All the cities you mentioned are extremely expensive.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Requires the fattest wallet you have EVER seen.... (BTW 1 and 2 Bedroom apts are much more common than 3. Unless money is no object) Los Angeles is not really an "Apartment" city but check out all the new lofts recently built in the downtown area, prices are dropping because there's few buyers (but in 10 years from now it might be looked back as a BRILLIANT real estate move like Soho-NYC and South Beach-Miami was). Paris is still reasonable (but act fast) compared to London and NYC (plus much more beautiful than either) Zoom


----------

